# Pressure gauge for OPV



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Hi, I just recently got a Gaggia Classic after my Bezzera Bz99s died. I couldn't afford another HX machine and after a lot of reading I am happy with my new classic.

I have changed the steam wand and now I am trying to change the pressure as I find my shots are tasting too bitter. Does anyone have a ready made gauge I could borrow?

I stay in the east of Scotland and work in Edinburgh so if your local I would be very grateful if you could help me out!

Also I have ordered a non pressurised basket however I am not sure if that will affect the bitterness?

Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You will find the non pressurised basket much better and probably coffee will taste sweeter,you will probably need to change the grind as well.Try the grind as it is initally ,then go coarser if you can but maintain timing. The pressure is probably set to 15 bar, reduce it to about 10 bar with a gauge


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

bz99s said:


> Hi, I just recently got a Gaggia Classic after my Bezzera Bz99s died. I couldn't afford another HX machine and after a lot of reading I am happy with my new classic.
> 
> I have changed the steam wand and now I am trying to change the pressure as I find my shots are tasting too bitter. Does anyone have a ready made gauge I could borrow?
> 
> ...


There's a waiting list for on on the pay it forward sub forum. It's still quite high up the list tho. U need to be able to take the spouts off your pf to use it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Neill said:


> There's a waiting list for on on the pay it forward sub forum. It's still quite high up the list tho. U need to be able to take the spouts off your pf to use it.


As Neill says to use the gauge you will need to remove the double spout, these can be quite difficult to remove as they are fitted with a thread locking substance.

You can pass a screwdriver through the hole ( 6 mm dia)to use as a lever, or piece steel between the spouts or loop a ring spanner over one spout and use the side of the spanner against other spout. THEY ARE TIGHT


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Ok thanks for the all the advice, I'll have a look at the pay it forward forum. I may just end up making one as you guys have described in other posts.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was thinking about making one, then I'd be happy to send it round too - saves people waiting aaaages if the list gets huge and we're all waiting for one gauge.

We could get a couple of lists going and top them out at ten or something?

I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Making one is pretty straight forward. The hardest part is getting the double spout off.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I have one and I'm happy to lend it out.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Oracleoftruth any chance I could borrow it?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

You may indeed. Where are you based?


----------



## Seraph69 (Jan 7, 2014)

oracleoftruth said:


> You may indeed. Where are you based?


Don't suppose I could borrow as well? I'm on the list in the payitforward forum but it's taking AGES to move around people. I think I'm 9th so could be months!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep. Pm me and I can send it.


----------



## Seraph69 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just eating tea, will do so ASAP :] thank you very much!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Can anyone remember seeing a post that had a couple of links to buying the bits needed to make a gauge ?

I think I can manage if I get the thread size right - is it 3/8" on the pf ? sorry, don't have anything to measure with...


----------



## peterh (Jan 16, 2014)

I bought the bits from here (via links from another post) - http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/context-pneumatic-supplies-cpm - they are very helpful

The PF thread is 3/8" and the gauge below is 1/8" bsp

These were the bits to have the gauge vertically under the portafilter:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120873578223?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110726500653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110728574362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

If you want the gauge to be horizontal, you'll need this as well to go between the reducing bush and the gauge :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110827385719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's brilliant, - Thanks!


----------



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

I've put one of these babies together and now I've done the mod, it's redundant. Would anyone like to trade me for some beans? London swap would be great, as it might be dear to post.


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

What sort of beans and how much were you looking for? I'm based in Old St, not sure if you're nearby?


----------



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

Old St is perfect, I'm there a couple of evenings a week. Beans for espresso would be dandy.


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

I have some coffee compass Jampit but can't spare more than 200g that is ready to drink right now (*think* roasted on around 6th March so fully rested). Alternatively I'll probably be ordering some Rave Signature blend in next week or so that I can give you a bit more of.

I'm right on the roundabout.


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Jampit here:

Jampit http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/java-jampit-estate-500g.html

Sig blend here:

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends/Signature-Blend


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just done the MOD. Awesome results


----------



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm expecting some beans from Hasbean, so no hurry really.


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok I'll PM you when I next order some.


----------



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool! Sounds good to me.


----------

